# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  women want men with small beard (stubble)

## dsjeya

men with small beard are rated mature,aggresive,dominant and masculine and as the best romantic partners for fliting or a long term relationships  for british women

clean shaven men are least prefered
how about desi  friends

----------


## RAHEN

eeh..i dont like guys..jo baat baat par ghusa ho jate hain...they are complete turn off...
jahan tak masculine hai...yes their beauty lies in being manly...

as always i prefer small beard..but if he doesnot want..its ok

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same as rahen said :Big Grin:

----------


## **Veil**

hmm rehan is quite however it also depends if it suits guys

----------


## dsjeya

thank u rahen,Miss_Sweet and veil

----------


## RijaZ

hmmm agree with Rahen...

----------


## dsjeya

in south india if someone has a beard he has some problem

----------


## friendlygal786

depends on the face, some look better wit beard, others with clean shave, others with stubble. But yea, clean shaven makes one look younger and more innocent

----------


## Yawarkamal

> depends on the face, some look better wit beard, others with clean shave, others with stubble. But yea, clean shaven makes one look younger and more innocent


I m agreed with dsjeya and friendlygal

but Clean shave makes one innocent what is this funda ? i dont think so ... because it depends on face some people look good in clean shave and some look very good in little beard...even in both conditions it represent personality , keh kiya app py acha lug raha hy...

----------


## dsjeya

thank u 
my facial hair is white 
what i shoud do
do young girls like white beard and be willing to date

----------


## niceguy

r u really 58? Pedo alert?

----------


## dsjeya

now fast approaching 60 niceguy
why are you jealous

----------


## niceguy

i am a fan of white hair

----------


## *--Half_Dead--*

well cant say much cause my fiance doesnt have a beard
and i quite like it that way

----------


## niceguy

ur engaged already?

----------


## *--Half_Dead--*

yeah i am
got engaged few months back and gonna get married in 2 or 3 years time
your quite shocked init?

----------


## niceguy

well yea, these days it's not so common. My mom got married at 19.

----------


## *--Half_Dead--*

yeah am actually happy to be married at the age of 20 or 21

----------


## niceguy

as long as ur happy, nothing else really matters

----------


## *--Half_Dead--*

yep its my happiness that matters

----------


## niceguy

u r ruining my takeover

----------


## *--Half_Dead--*

sorry but i have to pass my time somehow

----------


## niceguy

u do know we are spamming, and we are gonna be getting banned if we keep doing this. u should stop. It's for your own good

----------


## *--Half_Dead--*

am not even posting everywhere jus on two topics
k am  gonna stop now

----------


## niceguy

i don't think matters. u can't have random unrelated convos in a thread. atleast i dont think so

----------


## SandledJohn

It think it all depends on Women's perception that what type of guy she preffered and how she want him to looks!

----------


## EntangleDesi

some suit the stubble. some suit the shaven look...it all depends on the man and how he carries it off. i personally prefer either one..a man can have some stubble on his face and just have this presence to him..yet another can have the same thing..and have no presence to him

----------


## dsjeya

desi wants besat of boath

----------

